# Problème avec des icônes d'applications



## lppa (7 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
Je viens ici parce que j'ai des petits problèmes avec certaines icônes d'application, et je ne sais pas à quoi cela est dû.

Alors mon premier problème est du au fait que *certaines* icônes qui sont au format Écran Retina sur l'App Store ou dans ma liste d'achats, mais ces mêmes icônes, une fois les applications installées, deviennent pixelisées. Exemple :







Ensuite un autre petit problème, celui-ci arrivé avec la mise à jour vers iOS 5, *certaines* icônes présentent un voile blanc supplémentaire par rapport à l'originale. Exemple :






Je précise que mon iPhone n'est pas débridé et que la mise à jour vers iOS 5 a été faite « dans les règles » (compte développeur de mon oncle). Je précise aussi que le premier problème (qui concerne la pixelisation) est arrivé bien avant de mettre à jour vers iOS 5 (en fait depuis que j'ai l'iPhone certaines icônes sont comme ça).

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait des solutions à apporter, mais j'aimerais savoir si cela vous arrive et à quoi ces problèmes sont dûs.

Merci.


----------



## lppa (10 Août 2011)

Sur les 110 personnes qui ont regardé le sujet personne n'a le même problème?


----------



## App2k (19 Août 2011)

Non !, je plaisante enfin ce n'est pas vraiment un pb. Moi ça me faisait la même chose lorsque je ne connaissait pas installous. je téléchargai mes apps sur megaupload ou autres. Biensur si ton iOS est jailbreaké !


----------

